
Javascript ePub Readers - alexandros
http://ajaxian.com/archives/javascript-epub-readers?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ajaxian+%28Ajaxian+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Kilimanjaro
I have a dream that one day books will be just a single, easily readable, html
file with all the resources embedded in it (data:uri). (ms and mozilla
attempts are close but not closer)

ePub is closer to that dream but still has many files compressed in a zip
file, which I think could be part of the html file itself.

